# In Development - Spray Sealant



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

After we found a place in the DW manufacturers section one thing became clear quickly - we need to come up with a spray seal - QD 

We consider ourself to be a forward thinking company and the input we get here on DW is priceless in many ways!

So far we have a solution that is good for paint, rims and exterior trim, we estimate the durability on ~6 months.

First tests indicate that it is VERY easy to apply - sprayed on a cloth, spread over the surface (~30ml for a whole car), left for 5-10 mins, then buffed and left to cure for 60 mins!

No streaks or hazy finish possible, the sealant (atm) can be buffed off even a day after application.

I'll do some tests the next couple of days and post pics/vids

Any thoughts, questions and comments much appreciated!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like a great product Florian :thumb:

Can you spray it directly onto the panel ? or does it need an even coat applicator for best application and longevity ?

If it lasts that long it will make quite a lot of our products redundant :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Come on I`ve got to have a try of this !


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This does sound very interesting - any idea of costs etc?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

been away from this forum for a few months, not heard of your company before, who sells your products in the uk ?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds good :thumb: I'll look forward to the tests.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sounds good :thumb:

I take it then that its designed to be used by itself - the only LSP on the paint?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BRUN said:


> been away from this forum for a few months, not heard of your company before, who sells your products in the uk ?


http://www.nanolex.co.uk/html/contact.html


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

seems pitstopautomotive.co.uk dont sell online though, cant see nanolex selling very much from them if you cant buy it online


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Alright, thanks for the numerous answers so far!

It shouldn't be sprayed directly onto the panel - an applicator will be needed.

Costs - no decision made yet, but it will be a reasonable cost-performance ratio.

We opt for something that can be used as a top layer on other products - the restriction we have is that it is solvent based - this means some products will be removed and substituted rather than topped. Also we can't really say how it will respond to other products atm when it is applied onto them, this will need further testing. 

BTW - Nanolex will be sold through (online)shops soon, Pitstop is currently talking to a few - decision are likely to be announced shortly:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Short update - we've been testing / developing a little bit over the last weeks and things seem to go well with this! I'll hopefully get our test mule prepd at the weekend, as soon as it's ready to go (full correction needed) the Spray Seal will be applied and pics will be posted! So far I can say the ease of application is amazing 
And we expect durability to be ~ 4-6 months

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Florian,
Can you explain when this product would be used ?
It is designed to be a stand alone product to be used by people who do not want to use the Basic sealant ? [ with the upside being easier to use but does not last as long ?? ]

Or is it designed to be applied over a car that already has a nanolex basic on it and used to "top up" the protection ?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Perm! Nice to see you 'round! 

well it is designed to be a stand-alone product and to be a topping for other (non-NX)-products - we are testing it on wax at the moment, other sealants might be topped with it too, as long as they are not effected by the solvents...

I think it will be the most easy to use product and it will be quite strong!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> well it is designed to be a stand-alone product and to be a topping for other (non-NX)-products - we are testing it on wax at the moment, other sealants might be topped with it too, as long as they are not effected by the solvents...
> I think it will be the most easy to use product and it will be quite strong!


Sounds great, can`t wait to try it !


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

How about a sample lottery then, so we the buyers can do a test for you...nudge nudge, and the person with the idea being given the first sample.:lol:

Rich


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Well... we usually don't do any samples, but as soon as things are ready we might look for some B-testers... in case we do I'll have you in mind...


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Does it use any advance technology? 

Something that makes it stand out from the many other Spray Sealants? 

It does look promising though... and samples would be great!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

This sounds quite intriguing, especially for someone with limited motor function.

If I have a winter protection plan like...

Optimum Poli-Seal x1
FK1000p x2
Harly Wax x1
or...

Optimum Poli-Seal x1
Opti-Seal x2
Harly Wax x1
would this product be an alternative to the FK / Opti Seal?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

It is a covalent system - performance / easy to clean characteristics will be just as good as the other paint systems we offer and the durability will be very high considering the VERY easy application!

Pete - I would always use it as the last step, if you apply something on it the easy-to-clean characteristics will suffer and the topping probably has a short life on it...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

This is very interesting. I'm waiting for the release or a small sample!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> I'll hopefully get our test mule prepd at the weekend, as soon as it's ready to go (full correction needed) the Spray Seal will be applied and pics will be posted!


Any update Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually yes - we shipped the first samples today! So I guess there might be some feedback within the next 10-14 days. Also the sealant is all done so we'll start offering it officially in a few weeks!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Some more info on the spray:


it'll be possible to top up other sealants / waxes with it after the to be topped layer is fully cured
it refreshes Nanolex Paint Coatings and will be part of a system we will introduce soon
it can be buffed off VERY easily - just like a QD
curing is 1 hour


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Actually yes - we shipped the first samples today! So I guess there might be some feedback within the next 10-14 days. Also the sealant is all done so we'll start offering it officially in a few weeks!


Put my name down for both when they retail Florian thanks.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to testing the spray sealant, i'll give my views on it in a few weeks have a car already lined up lol my mums 2008 Hyundai Getz its done 4,080 miles and lives outside under trees and does short city journeys.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

A very quick try with the new Spray Sealant on a freshly washed black Jaguar bonnet proved it to be just as easily applied as Florian has previously said even though I used a Megs foam pad and not a cloth as instructed.
Then a few minutes after application I gave the bonnet a very light buff with a soft peach MF and left to cure for an hour although already touch dry.
Finish and slickness are second to none and can`t wait to complete the car (weather permitting) maybe trying a MF application pad for comparison


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As Dave has said had my sample for a few days and a quick try - it leaves surface very slick and its very easy to use - great for topping the rim sealent too


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this guys, we also found it makes the surfaces a little slicker than the Premium & Professional, but weren't sure whether that was just subjective...

Looking forward to some more feedback, also we'll introduce the Spray Sealant to the public very shortly!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Mike CCPA (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Florian,

Have you forgotten about your Hot Weather testing station here!!!

This sounds a great advance and I cannot wait to try it out as a stand alone and as part of the system.

I'm still amazed about the amount of Nanolex Premium needed to coat a car, we did a Subaru Outback last week with a very thorough application and only used 30-35ml...

Ultra slick finish as well - but had a bit of a sweat on as it was 35 degrees...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike CCPA said:


> Hey Florian,
> 
> Have you forgotten about your Hot Weather testing station here!!!
> 
> ...


We have certainly not forgotten about you! Samples are on their way - but as you know it might take some time to Australia... :tumbleweed:


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

so hows this stuff holding out over wax? i use autoglym HD wax and would love to put it on top as a top up but as you said it was solvent based was wondering if it would remove and replace? sounds fantastic!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hitharder said:


> so hows this stuff holding out over wax? i use autoglym HD wax and would love to put it on top as a top up but as you said it was solvent based was wondering if it would remove and replace? sounds fantastic!


I cant comment as my trial version is over a nanolex premium sealent ... but it certainly adds to the slickness and anybody who has Nanolex on their car this will be an excellent in between product to use when you want to top up the looks ( added durability too)


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a complete newbie to detailing but I have learned a great deal about products over the last month and users's opinions of the best reputed products e.t.c.

I was trying to decide wether to buy FK 1000p or Optimum Opti-Seal as my first LSP of choice, but this new release has got me very excited so im holding out.

I am a little concerned about the price though, will it be priced accordingly to compete with the likes of Optimum OS? Or in another league all together?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

hitharder said:


> so hows this stuff holding out over wax? i use autoglym HD wax and would love to put it on top as a top up but as you said it was solvent based was wondering if it would remove and replace? sounds fantastic!


I tried my sample over at least four separate LSPs (Wolfgang DGS,SN, Britemax,Smartwax) without issue.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I tried my sample over at least four separate LSPs (Wolfgang DGS,SN, Britemax,Smartwax) without issue.


Very good to know Dave! We don't expect any issues but with the masses of other LSPs out there you never know if there will be any side effects...

We are not sure about a price yet, the quantity is likely to be 100ml, all I can say is that the price will be reasonable...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> We are not sure about a price yet, the quantity is likely to be 100ml, all I can say is that the price will be reasonable...


For those who may think 100ml seems a small amount I can assure you its going to last absolutely ages going by the amount I`ve used from my sample, it is extremely economical in use


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> For those who may think 100ml seems a small amount I can assure you its going to last absolutely ages going by the amount I`ve used from my sample, it is extremely economical in use


True - we estimate that you can treat paintwork and rims of a mid-size car ~5-6 times... this means you'll be good for at least 12-18 months with the 100ml bottle!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

sounds like oos any difference?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I never tested OOS, but I'm sure some of our kind testers might know an answer...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

So I read a bit about OOS now and there is definitely the difference that the spray needs to be buffed off after 5 minutes... but otherwise I have no basis to compare.

The spray sealant gives outstanding beading, makes the paint and rims easier to clean and protects the surfaces from UV - and besides that (I've been asked this frequently) it is definitely not a QD but a real sealant system!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Any idea on when the retail version will be out Florian?

Vielen Danke


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

It'll definitely be before Christmas 

I guess it'll be the end of November until it's stocked, but I can't promise since there are always procedures that can take longer than initially expected.... It's also very likely that we'll introduce it with the new NanoWax...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response Florian. I may pop in the next time I'm in Germany for a visit.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I can probably give more details on sizes & prices at the beginning of next week! 

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> It's also very likely that we'll introduce it with the new NanoWax...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Florian


Will hopefully have a small review on the Nanowax for you tomorrow Florian, currently working on a silver A8.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Will hopefully have a small review on the Nanowax for you tomorrow Florian, currently working on a silver A8.


Great, I can't wait to hear the first opinions on the new stuff!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Got my spray sealant and nanowax also Florian, I will get a detailed review up soon.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Great, I can't wait to hear the first opinions on the new stuff!


Sorry Florian, I`ve never had the opportunity to try my sample yet


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Sorry Florian, I`ve never had the opportunity to try my sample yet


But you received it? No need to rush...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> But you received it?


Oh yes :thumb:

Any chance you could give a quick rundown of its backround and qualities etc for interested parties Florian ?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Oh yes :thumb:
> 
> Any chance you could give a quick rundown of its backround and qualities etc for interested parties Florian ?


Well the idea was to develop something that is


very easy to apply
can cure at even low temperatures
can be applied on other fully cured LSPs
refreshes our other paint & rim sealants
gives outstanding protection, beading and sheeting
lasts quite long (we think of 6 months if it is the only LSP)

The new spray sealant is basically the 2nd step to the Premium Sealant - the Premium Paint Sealant gives outstanding protection and beading for a long time but the beading starts fading first while UV protection and gloss enhancement stay much longer, so since there is only the need to restore the beading/sheeting this product is perfect because it does exactly that with very little effort!

We have cars that we use as test mules and the car that has a Premium layer as a base layer and gets a Spray treatment after every 5-6 washes shows no signs of fading at all for over a year now!

A big plus that we also found is that the Spray Sealant makes the surfaces smoother than our other sealants! At first we thought that impression might be subjectiv but we've now had quite a few testers that reported that feeling also...

It is very likely that we'll bring it to the market in a 100ml spray bottle, that amount should last for ~5 applications!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I just saw the first write up! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140457


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Well the idea was to develop something that is
> 
> 
> very easy to apply
> ...


Thanks Florian


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

Is anyone handling Nanolex in the US? Is anyone shipping Nanolex products to the US?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

feslope said:


> Is anyone handling Nanolex in the US? Is anyone shipping Nanolex products to the US?


Currently there is a discussion regarding the whole nanotec industry going on and we consider it very risky shipping there, I'm sorry.

As soon we are on the safe side with our products I'll make an announcement and I'm sure Nanolex products will be stocked then!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Havent found a moment, or weather, to get my samples on a car yet I'm afraid. I had hoped to last week but it didnt happen. Now I'm stuck in Holland most of the week so it will have to wait. Will let you know when it happens though...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Havent found a moment, or weather, to get my samples on a car yet I'm afraid. I had hoped to last week but it didnt happen. Now I'm stuck in Holland most of the week so it will have to wait. Will let you know when it happens though...


Looking forward to hearing your feedback! I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Havent found a moment, or weather, to get my samples on a car yet I'm afraid. I had hoped to last week but it didnt happen. Now I'm stuck in Holland most of the week so it will have to wait. Will let you know when it happens though...


He where are you? Giving any courses?


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quite a big bump for this thread but I was wondering Florian, if there are any reviews or news on what a price might be?

I am holding out on purchasing a sealant until I know how much it will be, but being nanotech based I am thinking it is unlikely it will fall into the £20 approx bracket, even if you only get a few applications per unit.... if it's going to be £30+ I will probably just get some opti-seal rather than wait...

Sure it will be a great product though regardless


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Posted recently

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142122


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jeroens said:


> He where are you? Giving any courses?


I was in Eindhoven... Back again in Jan for another week.

Weather is killing any chances of doing the test right now, but I really want to get some of this on a car ASAP. I have a new A4 Avant to do as soon as the weather clears so I guess that will be ideal


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I was in Eindhoven... Back again in Jan for another week.
> 
> Weather is killing any chances of doing the test right now, but I really want to get some of this on a car ASAP. I have a new A4 Avant to do as soon as the weather clears so I guess that will be ideal


Sounds good, looking forward to hearing from your impressions!

Also pricing is decided:

Both will be available in 100ml and 200ml,

Pricing is:

100ml Spray Sealant: 28,90 GBP
200ml Spray Sealant: 52,90 GBP

100ml Nanowax: 19,90 GBP
200ml Nanowax: 35,90 GBP

Pictures are due very soon and will be posted here! Also all our products will very soon be stocked by a very well known UK internet shop! More details to follow, as soon as everything is 100% I'll make an announcement!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Mike CCPA (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,

Well we finally got our samples today! Some would think we are on the other side of the world...

Tried the Spray Sealant on a 'bare' surface and then applied plenty of water after a couple of hours - very impressed. Also tried it other Duragloss 105 and it appeared to add even more slickness to this already good product.

I have a couple of test cars coming up to trial it properly but first impressions are really good, amazing shine as well.

I too will also be interested to see this versus Opti-Seal (as I have used and loved OOS for years) but I think I know the winner: I have just finished a test on an '02 5 series BMW wheels of OOS v Nanolex Premium Sealant(originally Basic) and the OOS failed after about 8 weeks while the Nanolex carries on to over 20 weeks! 

I'll make sure I take some good pics this time.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

